# My New Mailbox



## BJ (Sep 11, 2006)

*OK IT worked here's more*


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Very cool!


----------



## erak (Jan 31, 2009)

*Quite ingenious..*


----------



## Rebel Rose (Apr 5, 2009)

That is really cool! How did you ever manage to get those 'comb lines' on there that straight??? 

My postal delivery person is scared to death of bees! Claims to be allergic to them, but only the bees die after she gets stung.... I am sure that I would never get any mail again!

Brenda


----------



## erak (Jan 31, 2009)

Could be chicken wire.


----------



## thelorax (Apr 20, 2009)

that is great, my kids would fight to get the mail if I had that


----------



## Ardilla (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice mail box!



Rebel Rose said:


> My postal delivery person is scared to death of bees! Claims to be allergic to them, but only the bees die after she gets stung....


I'm lucky. My mail carrier does venom therapy for arthritis. He was thrilled to rearrange his route to make me first to deliver some nucs I had shipped.


----------



## jaglx (Dec 4, 2007)

Great job! Around here there is to much mailbox baseball that goes on.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Very nice, can you make me one and mail it to me?

Put 437 on it, thanx.


----------



## BJ (Sep 11, 2006)

RR,

It has a base coat yellow, and masked with vinyl from a vinyl cutter, then clear coated. THe black has blue flake and glistens in the sun.

Of course the bee flag is not a bee but the Georgia Tech yellow jacket.


jag,

here too but the tube is heavy wall gas pipe, the bottom is 1/4 plate and the top and flag are 1/8 plate. It'll only get hit once!!! It weighs about 45 lbs.
I suspect it will be a target ...mostly by the snow plow drivers!


sqk,

I've had a few people tell me to go into business selling custom boxes.....maybe when 12 of the other hobbies slows down!!!!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

BJ said:


> sqk, I've had a few people tell me to go into business selling custom boxes.....maybe when 12 of the other hobbies slows down!!!!


I bet you could make these and sell them at bee meetings and make some money. In your spare time. 
Hey, ya never know.


----------

